# Leather



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone has used any type of leather cleaner/conditioner? or should I even use one? This is my first car with leather and I don't know what to do. Thank you very much.


----------



## TXcosmos (Jan 19, 2005)

Try Lexol, the best that I've used


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

The sun is your worst enemy. Living in FL, I have the best tint money can buy. :cool I recently tried Meguiars gold class leather wipes in the pop up can. Does a nice job on my red leather, not slippery, low sheen, pleasant subtle aroma. What your main concern is keeping it from drying out and cracking.

I do not believe in using leather cleaners, only if you have heavy soiling or dirt. I prefer for cleaning leather good old saddlesoap. Been using it on my boatshoes for years. Once your leather has thoroughly dried, use a good leather preservative. Mothers,Meguiars, Zymol.....anybody who is anybody in car care makes something. They all make similar products to preserve and protect leather. I prefer the creams as opposed to spary liquids. I am sure everyone out here has their favorite.

:cheers


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

Lexol has two leather products; cleaner and conditioner. Condition regularly and use the cleaner occasionally. It's great stuff. Developed originally for saddlery.

:cheers


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Add me to the Lexol supporters club.


----------



## TM2FLI (Jan 17, 2005)

There is also a wax called Zaino that all the F-body guys use and they have a leather cleaner and conditioner. I've used it and it is great stuff! Here is a link to their site.

http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc


----------



## mcneil141 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi All,

I really, really, really hate Lexol. (sorry) The best leather conditioner I've found is the Griot's Garage Leather Care. It leaves a matte finish and smells great.  

Andy :cheers


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you for all of your suggestions. I just got the car out of the body shop and the leather has seemed to take on some dust. it looks nasty and I want to take care of it ASAP.


----------

